# Gain an inch on your arms in 3 workouts...



## turbo (Nov 23, 2003)

I had heard about this, but a mate emailed me this today.

http://www.askmen.com/sports/bodybuilding_60/78_fitness_tip.html

This bloke is giving "advice" on how to gain bigger arms. What does everyone think? I personally dont see how it can possibly work, and his entire logic seems wrong.

For a start, seated barbell curls mean you cant cheat as much when doing them, so id expect you`d have to use less weight. I can easily curl about 120lb for 10 reps using strict form when standing, but theres no way id be able to curl 150% of that seated.

Not to mention this guy is recommending the smith machine and partial - not full movements. And, how can anyone increase the weight by 15->25% a workout. Thats mad!!!!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Well I agree with the workout but putting an inch onto your arm in 12 days is physically impossible even on gear. Now maybe with sinthol.  I think most people will gain only because they overtrain to begin with. He has you take off 2 weeks for a start. I have heard that the big compound excercises give you the big arms. The arms are a small part of the body and I would bet they get overtrained the easiest.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Some guys dont get an inch a year.

Also there is a limit to the size your arms can be.

Even if you could put an inch a year on your arms and you started out with 15 inch arms then in 5 years you would have 20" arms.

Not possible.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

hackskii said:


> Some guys dont get an inch a year.
> 
> Also there is a limit to the size your arms can be.


Not with cinthal (sp).


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

He talks about taking a 2 weeks off followed by 1/3 rep smith machine close grip bench's and seated strait bar curls both done @ 150% pound range.

I do agree with his thought on overtraining that about 90% of the people do this.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Arms, the smallest muscle in the body and it gets hit with all the pushing and pulling. Then after all that you work them again. It's no wonder why the arms get overtrained and dont grow.


----------



## turbo (Nov 23, 2003)

Several points though. A lot of people do recommend doing just the big compound exercises, as its very common for people to overtrain arms. They are one of the main show muscles and so a lot of people do end up over training them. But, ive tried both lines of thought on this over the years. Ive hit my arms 3 times a week for years, and ive also tried not hitting them at all for 8 months or more to see if the big compounds on their own had any effect.

To be honest, ive not noticed much difference.

This last year ive gained maybe 1/2 inch on my arms in total. That includes 6months of deliberate non isolation arm stuff, relying purely on bbrows, chin ups and benches for my bi`s & tris, and 6 months of including direct isolation stuff like bb curls, concentration curls, close grip bench, tri extentions.

I reckon the arms grow in proportion to the rest of the body, and as long as thats growing then your arms will go. You`ll always get the odd exception to the rule depending on genetics, but in general the body grows in proportion.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Very nice point. I agree with you 100%  I have tried more, less, heavy, light. I dont get it. I think its more genetics than anything else.  Maybe I should slap my parents.


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

ok so we are saying there is no use trying it? i mean i know less is more but say i did that as my arm workout once aweek for 3 weeks is that not undertraining my arms now?

he also tells you to perform it 3 times in 12 days, thats every 4 days

surely if you include a chest and shoulder workout in there then you are overtraining tris

and a back session is overtraining bis soooo.........

anyway what do u think of the routine?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I think you should try it. I think the guy knows everyone is working other bodyparts and factored that into the workout. I kinda like the idea that for arms I can be in and out in no time.  Im going to try it. Heck if anything I will get stronger.The hard part will be holding back and doing even less sets.


----------



## turbo (Nov 23, 2003)

If your hitting your specifically arms 3 times in 4 days, then that would be actually be doing more than im currently doing. This last 6 months or so, ive tended to hit arms (and all the other muscle groups) just once a week (so once every 7 days). And I make sure i do stuff like bbrows on the bi`s day and bench on the tri`s day, as well as a few isolation exercises, like this guy details. That way, im not hitting the arms again on a non-arm day much.

What progress have i made since doing this? Well, nothing measureable anyway! Maybe im undertraining my arms then, and should do them every 4 days like the bloke says? This is getting confusing now!


----------



## Sam_UK (May 22, 2004)

your arms will grow in proportion to the rest of your body in my opinion!

if you lift heavy with the compounds then your arms will grow accordingly to what your body deems necessary... providing you eat enough 

(sorry if that's wrong, it's just the humble opinion of a young optomistic weight lifter!)

Sam


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

They do grow evenly.

My neck is about the same size as my calves and arms.

Neck and arms the same and I dont work neck.

Calves are just under than the arms and I never work calves.

So how could all 3 be the same and I only work arms?

I think the body keeps them even.

sure calves get worked walking and the neck gets worked by holding the bowling ball head of mine upright but for the most part i only work arms.

I just measured the neck and it is bigger than the arms and calves and I dont even work neck.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I have seen him work arms and I am not supprised that his calves arent getting overtrained.


----------



## turbo (Nov 23, 2003)

Ummm... interesting theory there about neck & arms being the same size, as mine are also the same size.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

Sam_UK said:


> your arms will grow in proportion to the rest of your body in my opinion!
> 
> if you lift heavy with the compounds then your arms will grow accordingly to what your body deems necessary... providing you eat enough
> 
> ...


i agree, the body grows together, not in parts.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

What I cant figure out is how my neck got to 18" without doing anything but eating!


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

genetics you lucky beast


----------



## GREENLANTERN (Jun 20, 2004)

If the theory about every bodypart growing in proportion is correct, then how come I havent got a 10 inch pecker by now?


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

I once put 1/4 inch on my thighs after one workout couldnt walk for a week,but you never know it may work,only by trying will we ever find out.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

yeah, if i bought a penis pump (n0t that i would ever need one ofcourse), and my beast grew by 3-4 inches, then would that mean my arms, neck, thighs etc would grow aswell.


----------



## turbo (Nov 23, 2003)

hackskii said:


> What I cant figure out is how my neck got to 18" without doing anything but eating!


Yes, but your stomach probably got to 60" as well or something! lol.


----------



## Sam_UK (May 22, 2004)

the penii is sort of excluded from weight lifting...

unless you want to attatch some weights to it and do some 'shrugs'


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

nah, barbell curls, just need to find a really hot woman in the gym first.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

dont buy a pump, just get the mrs to suck real hard....unless she is like mine and stopped sucking as soon as she got her claws into me LOL


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

turbo said:


> Yes, but your stomach probably got to 60" as well or something! lol.


Easy Turbo it is not anywhere near that. Why do you always have to pick on the cute guy?

You like me huh? Hey, just PM me if you want to get together, I am not too expensive and we can work out a payment plan if you need help with money.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

GREENLANTERN said:


> If the theory about every bodypart growing in proportion is correct, then how come I havent got a 10 inch pecker by now?


You are a funny man. That is funny I put an inch on my arm masterbating. Going heavy low reps. 



Jimmy said:


> dont buy a pump, just get the mrs to suck real hard....unless she is like mine and stopped sucking as soon as she got her claws into me LOL


Mine stopped when she got the ring.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

Jimmy said:


> dont buy a pump, just get the mrs to suck real hard....unless she is like mine and stopped sucking as soon as she got her claws into me LOL


lol Jimmy, i find the older generation works best. No teeth really exaggerates the free motion of the throat, and her teeth don't get in the way, it's like having your very own little gummy bear.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2004)

i thought the neck:clave:arm ratio was supposed to be biased in that order. until you get to ronnies sixe anyways.

also, the only way you'll put 1" on your arms in 3 weeks is using synthol. period.

google this:

Greg Valentino


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

James.Titor said:


> google this:
> 
> Greg Valentino


HAAAAhaaaaa


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

James.Titor said:


> i thought the neck:clave:arm ratio was supposed to be biased in that order. until you get to ronnies sixe anyways.
> 
> also, the only way you'll put 1" on your arms in 3 weeks is using synthol. period.
> 
> ...


http://www.t-nation.com/findArticle.do?article=211hate

James you are a funny man


----------

